# How can I remove paths quickly?



## Roserra (Jul 23, 2017)

What the title says - how can I quickly remove paths from my ACNL town?


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jul 23, 2017)

I think the only way is to do them manually. But if you want to replace it then you can scan or put another QR code in that spot.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jul 23, 2017)

You can't really do it "quickly" just press I think it's y? Whatever the button is. A lot. Listen to fun music while you do it it'll make time go faster  good luck!


----------



## DY14N (Jul 23, 2017)

Pressing Y. That's it, really.


'Course, if it's on a player that's NOT they mayor, I believe deleting that player will automatically get rid of all the paths placed using that character!


----------



## Roserra (Jul 23, 2017)

Thank you all!


----------

